# Dance Tunes 2017



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Woo hoo! It's reckful's sixth annual re-sort of Mixmag's top 100 dance tunes of the year, complete with handy links.

As in the past, I've supplemented Mixmag's selections with a collection of worthy tracks that didn't make their list — and anybody else who's so inclined is encouraged to add their own lists to this thread.

*Not on Mixmag's list*


* *




Top shelf, 2nd shelf & 3rd shelf

*crickets*

4th shelf

Punctual: What I Love
Elderbrook: Difficult To Love
Purple Disco Machine (ft. Joe Killington & Duane Harden): Devil In Me
Lost Desert & Amari (ft. Adomas): Hunter
Duke Dumont & Gorgon City (ft. Naations): Real Life
Nathan Ball: Right Place (SevenDoors Rework)
Jax Jones (ft. Ina Wroldsen): Breathe

5th shelf


* *




5A (more songy)

Copenema: Te Faz Bem
Sofi Tukker (ft. NERVO, The Knocks & Alisa Ueno): Best Friend
Disciples: On My Mind
Naations: Alive
Shy FX (ft. Breakage, Roses Gabor & Ghetts): Chocolate (Driis 7 Wallace Mix)
The Blaze: Juvenile
Dua Lipa (ft. Miguel): Lost In Your Light (MJ Cole Remix)

5B (more clubby)

Auntie Flo (ft. Anbuley): Waiting for a Woman (The Revenge Rework | Dixon Beat Edit)
Jacques Greene: To Say
Franky Rizardo: Same Man
Radio Slave: Feel The Same (Floorplan Remix 1)

5C (more songy)

Jazzuelle: Fall Into You (Deetron Remix)
Drake (ft. Black Coffee & Jorja Smith): Get It Together
Michael Mayer & Joe Goddard: For You (DJ Koze Mbira Remix)
Kid Crème & Jolyon Petch (ft. Sian Evans): Boy In The Picture
Rudimental vs. The Martinez Brothers (ft. Donna Missal): No Fear
Anabel Englund, Matt Ossentjuk, Human Life & Mont Blvck: Rising (Shaded's Realized Dreams Remix)
The Him (ft. LissA): I Wonder
Freeform Five (ft. Ali Love): Throwing Stones
Beth Ditto: Fire (Disciples Remix)
ARLE: Close to You (Icarus Edit)
Naations: Want Me More
Denney & Mekon (ft. Roxanne Shante): What's Going On?
TCTS (ft. Sage the Gemini & Kelis): Do It Like Me (Icy Feet)
Fabich: Hold On (Sonny Fodera Remix)
Set Mo: I Belong Here (KC Lights Remix)
Offaiah (ft. Shenseea): Run This Town
Armand van Helden vs. Butter Rush: I Need A Painkiller
Patrick Topping: Be Sharp Say Nowt

5D (more clubby)

Aaron Ahrends: I Want You Back
Eelke Kleijn: Home
Serge Devant & Damiano (ft. Camille Safiya): Thinking of You
Serge Devant & Damiano (ft. Camille Safiya): Thinking of You (Devant's Floor Cut)
Marian Hill: Down (Franky Rizardo Remix)
Kiasmos: Blurred (Bonobo Remix)
James Zabiela vs. Bon Iver & Fatima Yamaha: Cr$$ks (James Zabiela's Messina Mix)
Maya Jane Coles: Werk
Jude & Frank: La Luna
Gorillaz: Ascension (Nic Fanciulli Remix)
London Grammar: Oh Woman Oh Man (Tiga Remix)
Jaden Thompson: Billz

5E (more songy)

Flight Facilities (ft. Emma Louise): Arty Boy
RAC (ft. Rostam): This Song
Quim Manuel O Espirito Santo: Senhor Douter (Adam Port Edit)
Dirty South: I Swear (Dirty South Remix)
Weslee: Gassed (TCTS Remix)
CliQ: Wavey
Icarus (ft. Talay Riley): Trouble
Todd Edwards (ft. Tashi Condelee): Catch My Breath
Martin Solveig (ft. ALMA): All Stars
London Grammar: Hell to the Liars (Kölsch Remix)
Riton (ft. Kah‐Lo, Mr. Eazi & Davido): Money
Kryder & Leandro da Silva: Uh Oh
Jamie Jones vs. Nookie (ft. Katy B): Sound of Music
TIEKS: Say a Prayer (Toddla T Remix)
Odd Mob & Super Silly: No Pressure (Jordan Burns Remix)
Eduardo Muchacho: Intoxicated
Mineo (ft. CASisDEAD): Do It Again
Valsa: Happy Pink Pills (Marek Hemmann Remix)
KDA (ft. Tinashe): Just Say
Chase & Status (ft. Emeli Sandé): Love Me More (MJ Cole Remix)

5F (more clubby)

Whirlpool Productions: From: Disco to: Disco (Adam Port Remix)
Rae Morris: Do It (Icarus Remix)
Lex Luca: Control Ya
Vanilla Ace: Ghetto Track
Detlef: JayDee
Max Chapman: La Fiesta
CamelPhat: Drop It
Dillon Francis (ft. G‐Eazy): Say Less (Gorgon City Remix)
Denis Sulta: It's Only Real
Maya Jane Coles: Trails
&ME: Avalon
Rampa: Fluke
Emanuel Satie: Voodoo
SIS: Blind Side (Rodriguez Jr. Remix)
Yotto: Marisa
XOA: Diaspora (Laolu Remix)
Paul Woolford: Meditate






*Mixmag's top 100 (re-sorted)*


* *




Top shelf, 2nd shelf, 3rd shelf & 4th shelf

*crickets*

5th shelf


* *




5A

10 ·· Yaeji: Raingurl
37 ·· CamelPhat & Elderbrook: Cola

5B

*crickets*

5C

83 ·· Kah-Lo: Fasta

5D

44 ·· Baba Stiltz: Can't Help It
63 ·· KH (_aka_ Four Tet): Question
79 ·· Dusky: Cold Heart
98 ·· [unknown artist]: Blessed Are the Meek

5E

25 ·· Goldie vs. Ulterior Motive: I Adore You
94 ·· Tiga: Woke

5F

2 ·· Bicep: Glue
5 ·· Lanark Artefax: Touch Absence
11 ·· Todd Terje: Jungelknugen (Four Tet Remix)
27 ·· Maya Jane Coles: Cherry Bomb
36 ·· Burial: Rodent
38 ·· Shanti Celeste: Loop One
46 ·· FineArt & My Nu Leng: Border
58 ·· Octo Octa: Daylight



Better than meh


* *




1 ·· Objekt: Theme From Q
4 ·· The Black Madonna: He Is the Voice I Hear
13 ·· Skee Mask: Routine
15 ·· Patrice Bäumel: Glutes
24 ·· The xx: On Hold (Jamie xx Remix)
28 ·· Joe: Tail Lift
29 ·· Fatima Yamaha: Araya
30 ·· Shanti Celeste: Selector
31 ·· J Hus (ft. MoStack & MIST): Fisherman
32 ·· Yaeji: Drink I'm Sippin On
47 ·· Helena Hauff: Gift
51 ·· Blawan: 993
61 ·· Octo Octa: Fleeting Moments of Freedom (Wooo)
62 ·· Denis Sulta: Nein Fortiate
66 ·· Jad & The: Strings That Never Win
71 ·· Joy Orbison: Fuerza
72 ·· Talamanca System: My Past Is Your Future
77 ·· Sweely: Around
82 ·· Mumbai Science: Jasmine
90 ·· Golden Teacher: Sauchiehall Withdrawal
91 ·· Mark Jenkyns (ft. Mizbee): Sirens
92 ·· Turno: The Invaderz



Meh


* *




3 ·· Gerd Janson & Shan: Surrender
6 ·· Avalon Emerson: One More Fluorescent Rush
7 ·· Special Request: Brainstorm
8 ·· Kink: Perth
9 ·· Lorenzo Senni: The Shape of Trance to Come
12 ·· J Hus: Did You See
14 ·· Bicep: Aura
16 ·· Sasha (ft. Poliça): Out of Time
17 ·· Marquis Hawkes: The Basement Is Burning
20 ·· Shanti Celeste: Make Time
21 ·· Minor Science: Volumes
22 ·· Mount Kimbie & Micachu: Marilyn (Palms Trax Remix)
23 ·· Lone: Crush Mood
26 ·· Kelela: LMK
33 ·· Damian Lazarus: I Found You
34 ·· Adana Twins: Uncompromising
39 ·· Radio Slave: Another Club
40 ·· Jlin: Black Origami
41 ·· Mall Grab: Pool Party Music
42 ·· Illyus & Barrientos: Takin' Over
43 ·· Mella Dee: Techno Disco Tool
45 ·· M.E.S.H.: Search. Reveal.
48 ·· Tom Demac: Sink or Swim
50 ·· Randomer: Smokin'
52 ·· Jamiroquai: Automaton (Deetron Remix)
53 ·· Minimal Violence: Can't Stop Loving You
54 ·· Denis Sulta: Dubelle Oh XX (Jackmaster VIP)
55 ·· Thick Dick: Welcome to the Jungle (Andrea Oliva Remix)
56 ·· Matthew Herbert (ft. Zilla): Brand New Love (Special Request Remix)
57 ·· Tessela: Hackney Parrot (10 Ton Mix)
59 ·· Fort Romeau: Emu
60 ·· Oxia: Domino (Matador Remix)
64 ·· Brame & Hano: Clarence (Smooth Mix)
65 ·· Nina Kraviz: Pochuvstvui
70 ·· Patrice Bäumel: Engage
74 ·· Carl Craig: Sandstorms (Versus Version)
76 ·· Fit of Body: 56k
78 ·· Karizma: Church Chords
80 ·· Hercules & Love Affair (ft. Faris Badwan): Controller
81 ·· Powder: Heart
84 ·· Jessie Ware: Midnight (Goldie Remix)
85 ·· Kiwi: Marmora's Theme
86 ·· Objekt: Needle & Thread
87 ·· Kelela: Onanon
89 ·· Isolee: Pisco
93 ·· Horse Meat Disco (ft. Roy Inc.): Waiting for You to Call
95 ·· Laurent Garnier: 1-4 Doctor C'Est Chouette
96 ·· Danny Daze & Shokh: Aire
97 ·· Halogenix: Blej
99 ·· Redlight: City Jams



Beneath meh


* *




49 ·· Honey Dijon (ft. Charles McCloud): Personal Slave
67 ·· Lee Gamble: 23 Bay Flips
68 ·· Octo Octa: Adrift
69 ·· DRS & LSB: Angels Fall
75 ·· Sleazy: Sex Jam
88 ·· Dinamarca: Paraíso
100 ·· John Maus: The Combine



Not really dance tracks


* *




18 ·· Four Tet: Two Thousand and Seventeen
19 ·· Arca: Desafío
35 ·· Kelly Lee Owens: Lucid
73 ·· Sampha: (No One Knows Me) Like the Piano






This next song isn't really a dance track, but not only did Pete Tong play it on his Radio 1 dance show, he also included it in his top 30 "dance" tracks of the year. Why did he do that? Maybe because it's such a great track that he just couldn't resist sneaking it in. In any case, whatever Tong's excuse may have been, the fact that he played it is my excuse. You see how that works?

Sampha: Plastic 100°C

A-a-and in the interest of closing out in beatier form, and just in case you missed it, here's this track again (already posted above), because _Yes I do!_

Radio Slave: Feel The Same (Floorplan Remix 1)

Feeling nostalgic? My 2012 roundup is here, my 2013 roundup is here, my 2014 roundup is here, my 2015 roundup is here, and my 2016 roundup is here.

Happy New Year, fellow forumites — whether you choose to dance or just sit there like a freaking lump.


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

*Hello.*

Hello, reckful... @reckful 

There was a thread some time ago about Buddha and his MBTI type. This is how I stumbled onto this place, and you. I liked your thoughts. 
I wanted to read more of them to see if I would like those too, and I did. 

You're clearly pretty active on this website. I clearly am not. Unless necessary, this will more than likely be my only post. 

It is likely that a random message from a random person doesn't pique your curiosity the way you piqued mine, especially on the internet - unaccompanied by a tone, demeanor, or a face. But if you're interested in taking the gamble of connecting with a random human who has picked your thoughts as the object of her interest then send me a PM. I'm not certain whether the rules applied to new users will allow me to reply to it, but as they say - where there's a will, there's a way. If there's an expression of interest from you, then I'll figure it out. 

If not... well, enjoy the flattery 

Apologies to those I've offended with my flagrant disregard for posting something completely unrelated in a thread. I'll try to delete this and kick myself out of the community soon due to the shame of it


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

equirinam said:


> Apologies to those I've offended with my flagrant disregard for posting something completely unrelated in a thread. I'll try to delete this and kick myself out of the community soon due to the shame of it


Pssh. You've done nothing to be ashamed of. Every time someone bumps a reckful dance tunes roundup, an angel in house heaven gets her wings dancing shoes.


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

ughhh.... it won't even let me PM back without 15 posts. JESUS.


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

so... this is going to get a bit silly.


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

boots n cats n boots n cats n boots n cats


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

apparently I need to wait 30 seconds between each post too! UGHHHH this place, all these rules


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

Here I was, thinking I'd just indulge in a little bit of silly novelty and now look at me. Counting posts.


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

On the bright side I need 15 posts to view signatures too so I'll have that going for me before I delete the account :laughing:


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

gonna bump the shit out of your dance tunes round up.


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

(yes, I'm aware of how "bumping" works, no that wasn't a serious statement since all of these posts are within 30 seconds of each other lol)


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

What am I at, like 10? *hums a little song while waiting 15 seconds*


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

5


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

4 *tick tock tick tock*


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

TWO... omg... so close...


----------



## equirinam (Feb 13, 2018)

VERY LAST OOOOOOOOOOOOONE! A record of my antics will live on haha


----------

